# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Charges DROPPED against Alberta teen farmer after police brutality video goes viral

## Madison

Geeesus ! 

Covid crazyness




Keean Bexte travelled to rural Alberta for an update on the teenage farmer, Jeremia, who was ripped from his tractor by Alberta police during a stop.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (10-09-2020),Rutabaga (10-04-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

the mad trapper of the rat river~The History Guy 165k views

----------


## Rutabaga

city folk should just stay the fuck outta rural areas as they have zero knowledge of the customs, laws etc. pertaining to farming communities...

that includes city police that know nothing.


in America its the same, no age requirements, license etc. to operate farm equipment...

now i want you all to study real hard on WHY thats the case in most countries...


i believe you will figure it out...

----------

kazenatsu (10-09-2020),Madison (10-06-2020),Old Ridge Runner (10-09-2020)

----------


## Agman

Thanks, Rugtabaga, I needed that!

----------

Rutabaga (10-06-2020)

----------


## El Guapo

For my American friends here who may not be aware of this: recently in Canada, they passed a draconian civil rights violating law that allows patrol cops to legally demand a breath sample without probable cause.
 For example if you are stopped for running a light, a bad lane lane change, speeding, etc.,- they can demand a breathalyzer. Failure/refusal is as tough a charge as actual impaired charge. Harder to beat, too.
Turdo and his merry band of commies enacted that hidden away in their weed legalization legislation debacle. 

 The kid in question here was given the gears/beat up for this reason.

----------

kazenatsu (10-09-2020),Madison (10-06-2020),Old Ridge Runner (10-09-2020),Rutabaga (10-06-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

> For my American friends here who may not be aware of this: recently in Canada, they passed a draconian civil rights violating law that allows patrol cops to legally demand a breath sample without probable cause.
>  For example if you are stopped for running a light, a bad lane lane change, speeding, etc.,- they can demand a breathalyzer. Failure/refusal is as tough a charge as actual impaired charge. Harder to beat, too.
> Turdo and his merry band of commies enacted that hidden away in their weed legalization legislation debacle. 
> 
>  The kid in question here was given the gears/beat up for this reason.


your government went after one guy from newbrunswick like that. once he got out of jail he fled down to Death Valley. he couldve taken out every cop down here that was dicking him. but he did not shoot a one. showed the world what kind of federal government you guys have in canada to drive soneone that far for his wish for peace.

----------


## jirqoadai

and then you had the " mad trapper of the rat river "

----------


## jirqoadai

ballerrett bandit. they call his stealing things robberies, and they said they thought he was a terrorist. what a nice guy. they saw he couldve killed every one of them then still went after him. for stealing. not robbery, but stealing. prolly no one out there even had a deed. they shouldve left him alot of water, some food, and a signed contract to teach escape and evade to our armed forces.

----------


## Madison

> For my American friends here who may not be aware of this: recently in Canada, they passed a draconian civil rights violating law that allows patrol cops to legally demand a breath sample without probable cause.
>  For example if you are stopped for running a light, a bad lane lane change, speeding, etc.,- they can demand a breathalyzer. Failure/refusal is as tough a charge as actual impaired charge. Harder to beat, too.
> Turdo and his merry band of commies enacted that hidden away in their weed legalization legislation debacle. 
> 
>  The kid in question here was given the gears/beat up for this reason.


I agree 100%.
That shot never happened when Conservatives were in.

----------


## kazenatsu

I'll provide a summary of what's in the video.
A young man, 18 years old, was driving a tractor in a rural part of Alberta, Canada, when he was stopped by sheriffs, and dangerously ripped out of the tractor by his neck. He was punched in the face, bleeding out of his nose, and still bears scars from the incident. The tractor is elevated, so pulling him out could have lead to a more severe injury.

The sheriffs were conducting an alcohol screening checkpoint on the road. The young man did not realize they were performing an alcohol screening checkpoint. He approached a line of about 8 or 9 cars with lights ahead. His family's field was just down the road a little bit, so he decided to drive the tractor along the ditch on the side of the road, getting around the line of cars. If he had continued along the ditch it would have led him to his field. As he continued driving along in the ditch, he noticed a check stop sign on the road. He kept driving the tractor. When he got to a crossroads, there was a sheriff waving him to stop. He was not going to stop in the ditch because there is a steep slope there, he judged it would have been too dangerous. He drove up on top of the crossroad and was going to stop there. He had barely driven up onto the crossroad when a sheriff's slammed into the fender (presumably to prevent the tractor from being able to continue or escape). The sudden jolt scared him and made him mad. He stopped the vehicle and the tractor rolled to a stop. He opened the door to the tractor and asked the sheriff what he wanted. The sheriff was wearing a face mask (due to the coronavirus pandemic) and because the tractor was still running, he had a hard time hearing what the sheriff was trying to say.
From a video recording later, the sheriff said "This is a mandatory alcohol screening check stop."
But the young man was not able to hear that at the time. The sheriff was still too far away at the time, his voice was muffled by the face mask, and the tractor was still running so there was too much noise for the young man to hear.
The sheriff then finally came up to the door, where the young man could hear him better.
The sheriff asked him to shut the tractor off. The young man said no, because he would have had to put the park break on then give it a few minutes to cool.

This would be to safely avoid the possibility of causing damage to engine parts. Some of these parts can get very hot, and if the cool-down is too sudden it can cause the metal to warp, leading to cracks in the exhaust manifold, which would have been costly to repair. This is fairly common with diesel engines in tractors.
The young man did not really explain all this, and it is possible the sheriff officer did not know.

The sheriff then asked him to do a breathalyzer.
The young man says he did not realize it was for alcohol. He thought it was for the Covid virus because they were all wearing masks and gloves, with the pandemic being in the news. He had never seen an alcohol check point before. Out in that rural area they were not common.
The officer told him to do the breathalyzer again one or two more times, but the young man said no.
Right away after that the sheriff said he was under arrest and immediately climbed into the tractor really fast and started grabbing him.
The park brake to the tractor was not even off and the tractor was still running. The young man was concerned that the heavy tractor could roll and that it was dangerous. So he was holding onto the steering wheel and the seat, refusing to get out of the tractor in that situation. Another sheriff came up from behind the first sheriff and hit the young man in the face. That's when blood began flowing out of his nose, because the sheriff had hit his nose and side of his face.
The sheriff then pushed his face to the ground, then got on top of him.
Finally they let him get up but yanked him out of the tractor very fast. Which is dangerous because the driver's seat is up on an elevated platform.
Then a sheriff grabbed his neck and pulled him down onto the ground. He hit the ground and then they handcuffed him. When he the side of his head hit the pavement, that is how he got the scar on his forehead.
They then arrested him.

They are blaming this on having a police force made up of individuals who have lived all their lives in the cities and are out of touch with how things work in rural areas. Many of the officers have been shuffled around from other provinces.

It turned out that the tractor the young man was driving in was not subject to the same laws as regular vehicles driven on the road, but the law enforcement officers did not know that. You don't even need a driver's license or license plate to be able to legally operate a tractor in Alberta.

(Recently in Canada they passed a draconian (civil rights violating) law that allows patrol officers to legally demand a breath sample without probable cause. For example if someone is stopped for running a light, a bad lane lane change, speeding - they can demand a breathalyzer. Failure/refusal is a criminal offense.
The law was passed during the Trudeau Administration, it was hidden away in their cannabis legalization legislation.)

The young man was charged with refusing to provide a breath sample and resisting arrest.

The charges against him were finally dropped. He had been afraid to talk to the media for a while, while there were criminal charges against him, he was afraid he would say something that would incriminate himself.

The young man's name is Jeremia Leussink, he was 18-years old, in Alberta. He farms a field with his family.

----------

JMWinPR (10-10-2020),Rutabaga (10-09-2020)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

Can't trust the police.

----------

